# Esta v. Krausplatz



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Really excited to be welcoming "Esta" to the Crazy Hound Kennels. 

"ESTA"

She will be co-owned by myself and Jason Sidener of VonSidener kennels. 

Hoping to raise some really great pups in the near future.  

I go to pick her up over Memorial Day weekend and will get a chance to visit Jason's club as well as Bob Scott's club.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Here is a little bit of her training with Jason from Sunday....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5K5QaUTBMb4


----------



## Betty Mathena (Apr 19, 2006)

Congrats Carol!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Nice looking pedigree to pass on.
You are going to HAVE to change the name of your kennels!!! 

Maybe Crazy Lady kennels but where are all the hounds are do you have more of them too?


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

I spied her on your site the other day and was going to fire you a PM.

Of course I am stupid jealous that you have all those dogs and do all those things with them=P~ 

Is she comming to you preggers?


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Will always have a hound around, although will leave those breedings to someone else.....LOL

Still would like a little Mali girl to start with too.....have to send an email tonight. 

Not a lot of litters coming from me though...maybe one a year!!! or even two years....not sure yet. Only want to put nice working dogs on the ground...not pump out pups for money....

I am really looking forward to this. She will be a nice addition.....


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Of course I am stupid jealous that you have all those dogs and do all those things with them=P~
> 
> Is she comming to you preggers?


Come play Jennifer....she will be with me up at Kim's in June....I'll take a "bite" from your PPD if you take a "bite" from Esta...LOL

We held off on breeding her this time so I could have more time to settle her in, she will be bred on her next cycle.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Carol Boche said:


> Come play Jennifer....she will be with me up at Kim's in June....I'll take a "bite" from your PPD if you take a "bite" from Esta...LOL


You think my decoy skills are up to snuff?:lol: :lol: :lol: 

I am happy for you....are you going to do SAR stuff with her or keep working her as a sport dog?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

REALLY nice, Carol! Are you going to breed her to Jason's dog Arras eventually?


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Her last litter was from Arras and from what I know, they were nice pups. 

Not sure who we will breed to this time around....I think this litter is my stud choice and I may just choose Arras until I am more confident in my bloodline choices. 

Have been asked to have an "accidental" breeding to Ajay LOL (but he is too young yet).

I will probably put some cadaver work on her for something to keep her busy and working. And hopefully I can get to Wills and another club in NE often enough to keep up on her bitework and learn about more of that.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Arras is such a fine dog.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice, nice pedigree!
Looking forward to you folks comming down Memorial weekend Saturday!


----------



## Jason Sidener (Nov 8, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> Here is a little bit of her training with Jason from Sunday....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5K5QaUTBMb4


She is a little rusty. She hadn't been worked in about 8 months and she had been back with me less then 24 hours when we shot that video.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Looked crappy with all that rust! :^o 
Better just drop her off with me when you come buy! :grin: :grin: :grin: :grin: :wink:


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> Looked crappy with all that rust! :^o
> Better just drop her off with me when you come buy! :grin: :grin: :grin: :grin: :wink:


Hey hey....that's my dog....LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Just look for a dog with "half". LOL


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Just look for a dog with "half". LOL


LOL....if that is half....I'm HAPPY!!!!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

No the dog half. : ) Von Ruhbental or whatever.


----------



## Jason Sidener (Nov 8, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> No the dog half. : ) Von Ruhbental or whatever.


huh?

I have no idea what your trying to say


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> No the dog half. : ) Von Ruhbental or whatever.



And here I was thinking you were giving me shit...LOL#-o 

Are you feeling okay....:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/361.html

Is this what you meant Jeff? What's the half part? 

UGH....nevermind...I get it....his name is Half....LOL


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i am absolutely surprised at myself--i actually knew what jeff was talking about there....should i be spooked about that?

carol--she's got the genetics, looks like she has the working "goods", hope i get to meet her this weekend  it'll be interesting to see Ajay, too, after what, about 8-9 months?? i can't wait-but i have to.....


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Here she is the day after I picked her up at Jason's club training. Jason was showing me how Esta works....

I have a broken finger that happened Friday the 15th, and actually had three pins put in it today so I was working her with a wrecked hand....it was a spiral fracture from my big male Ajay.....so now training is on hold for a couple weeks til the pins come out.....UGH

She is a very nice girl.....









Also got to meet Bob Scott the day before at his club and that was really great. Very cool to get to see him and Thunder working!!!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

And that was one very nice, correct bitch!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

she looks gorgeous, carol!

why did they wait so long to pin your finger? and why does it look like you're not even wearing the brace on it on the pic (BAD girl)??

as a gentleman told me once after i had walked around on a broken leg for 10 days b/f even getting an x-ray (and discovering it was indeed broken), "ann, there's a difference between tough and stupid" . eek. my bad.

(but it was my go-pedal leg, and i COULD walk , and it didn't hurt THAT bad, it was just a bad bruise-the entire bottom third of my leg was black/blue, and the colt didn't land THAT hard on it, and.....etc., etc., etc).

anything on will's next trip to SD?


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Carol, I'd be careful posting pics of you in those shades training, they'll start calling you Howard!!!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Michele McAtee said:


> Carol, I'd be careful posting pics of you in those shades training, they'll start calling you Howard!!!


<snort> YIKES.....I'll post the non shaded ones too..LOLOL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ann....no brace due to dogs grabbing at it thinking it was a toy...still on for the 4th of July, just need to pin down dates...


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Sweet Girl


----------

